# Lemon Chicken



## john a (Jan 15, 2008)

*Chop up a handful of garlic, splash some olive oil in a pan, add a couple of boneless, skinless chicken breasts, and S&P to taste. I pound the chicken to a uniform thickness and to tenderize it a little. Once brown I add the juice from one lemon for each breast, cover, and simmer for about 20 minutes. Remove cover and cook down the liquid.*


*




*


*While the chicken was simmering I made a couple of salads and prepared a red wine vinaigrette dressing.*


*



*


*Add the chicken to the salad and it’s time to eat.*


*



*


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

MM looks good and may just fit in to my calorie counts pretty easily! 
Thanks!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ewww YEAH! now THAT`S what I`m talkin` about!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks GREAT!  But here's where I get in "trouble" - I can see that lemon chicken over a bowl of pasta dripping with Alfredo


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Looks GREAT! But here's where I get in "trouble" - I can see that lemon chicken over a bowl of pasta dripping with Alfredo


 
Oh you just HAD to go there didn't you!!!!!


----------



## radhuni (Jan 17, 2008)

It looks great.

Can I use mustard oil instead of olive oil? We never use olive oil in cooking.

Can I prepare it without wine?


----------



## john a (Jan 17, 2008)

radhuni said:


> It looks great.
> 
> Can I use mustard oil instead of olive oil? We never use olive oil in cooking.
> 
> ...


 
*It's a red wine vinegar, not really wine but any vinegar should do.*

Enjoy,


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 17, 2008)

radhuni said:


> It looks great.
> 
> Can I use mustard oil instead of olive oil? We never use olive oil in cooking.
> 
> Can I prepare it without wine?



radhuni - like john said, it is a red wine vinegar.  The red wine vinegar was made to use a vinaigrette dressing for the salad; it was not used in the chicken dish.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks

We generally dont use vinegar in our food and also never heard about red wine vinegar.

We got 2 types of vinegar in market

red vinegar: crude vinegar
white vinegar: refined vinegar

So I think I will leave the vinaigrette dressing and prepare a common salad.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 18, 2008)

mustard oil should be fine also. good dish bud!


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks John for sharing your pics, looks so yummy- must try this !


----------



## radhuni (Jan 21, 2008)

I will try to prepare the lemon chicken today. 

I will tell you the result tomorrow.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 21, 2008)

I show the picture of the lemon chicken to my husband he told me that it looks great and prepare it for dinner.

So I am following his order


----------



## radhuni (Jan 25, 2008)

This the picture of my lemon-chicken and it was great


----------



## john a (Jan 25, 2008)

radhuni said:


> This the picture of my lemon-chicken and it was great


 

That looks very good, you did a nice job.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, John, another good looking dish!

Geez, KE, I'm trying to cut down on the amount of pasta I eat, but that sure sounds good!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jul 10, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know that I made this tonight and it is EXCELLENT! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Sedagive (Jul 31, 2008)

I made this chicken tonight and it was a winner!  I used chicken thighs because that's what I had handy, so they had to cook a little longer than breasts would have, but they were really delicious.  Thank you for sharing your recipe.  I also made Haselback potatoes and my daughter said they were the best potatoes she ever tasted.


----------



## Argamemnon (Aug 1, 2008)

So the chopped garlic that is added to chicken or fish etc. never burns?

I'm going to make this soon, looks delicious...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> So the chopped garlic that is added to chicken or fish etc. never burns?
> 
> I'm going to make this soon, looks delicious...



Just make sure the heat isn't up too high when you cook it.


----------



## miniman (Aug 2, 2008)

Had a go at it & it was good. Didn't have garlic, so used diced onion & celery for the base.


----------

